# Dry food suggestions for 12 week Border Collie pup



## potatan (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi,

I'm sure this has been asked a thousand times, but some of the threads suggest that forumlations change periodically. So...

Jess is currently 11.5 weeks old and is eating the remains of a sack of Wagg that she was brought up on - the dealer let me take half a sack as Jess was the last pup to go. I also bought a box of Bakers puppy food before reading on here about it not being too terrific (though Jess doesn't seem to mind it) and this is mixed in with the Wagg, about half and half. In the interests of wasting not wanting not, I shall also be mixing in the little sack of Science Plan that the vet gave me.

Now, at some point in the next few weeks this will all start to run out so I need to plan what to give her next.

She's a Border Collie / Kelpie cross. She isn't a working dog, but I do intend to take her for decent exercise, and don't want her sitting around getting fat - ditto for me!

So any suggestions as to what dry food I can give her? I have no idea about budgets etc, but I gather from researching here that prices can go from £15 to £50 for a 15kg bag? 

Any and all suggestions welcome.

Many thanks in advance

Pot.


----------



## ploddingon (Jun 15, 2010)

Thats quite a combination of foods for her isn't it! I'm not sure if the best idea is to mix them all together but I am sure someone will advise on that.

As for what to what dry food to feed in the future, the ones that are most recommended are ones like Fish4Dogs or Burns that have good quality ingredients, no fillers, and no artificial colours, additives etc.

A lot of people also give raw meats and fish either as an extra 'treat' or as the main diet.


----------



## tasha15 (Feb 12, 2010)

fish4dogs is good skinners puppy is what i had my bc on and she did great on it she is currently on vitalin adult which they do a puppy aswell which is good as it has prebiotics in to help with all the puppy diarrea you normally get from stress you can get fish 4 dogs and skinners cheaper from vetuk and vitalin thepetexpress so have a look and decide which one you think would be best! good luck


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Not sure that I would want to mix quite as many foods in such a young tum but if she is ok................ I would probably have stuck to the Wagg for a few weeks while she settled and I had chance to see what was what.

Mine is on Skinners Salmon and Rice but that's adult. Not sure that skinners do a low cereal puppy and I dont like feeding too many cereals. Wainwrights from [email protected] is v good puppy and people here highly recommend burns mini bites as well as fish4dogs (already mentioned)


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

There is a guy called David in the classified section who has a company called Natural dog food you could contact him and he would send you some samples.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Mines on Skinners Puppy dry and Natural Instinct raw, as I like them to have to chew kibble while teething.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

I'd try Wainwrights.

I've got Roo on their Salmon and Potato kibble, mixed in with their puppy wet.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I looked at Skinners puppy, but didn't like the cereals in it. I went with Burns mini bites, and my pup was fine on it except - it's supposed to promote slow growth, which is better for the joints, but Kite grew very slowly and not as much as expected. At 10 months now she's still very small for her breed, and a lot smaller than the siblings from her litter I've met. I don't know if it was the food or her genetics, and never will.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

_I went with Burns mini bites, and my pup was fine on it except - it's supposed to promote slow growth, which is better for the joints, but Kite grew very slowly and not as much as expected. At 10 months now she's still very small for her breed, and a lot smaller than the siblings from her litter I've met. I don't know if it was the food or her genetics, and never will. _

It's so difficult knowing what to do for the best. I have never tried burns but heard a few mention that their dogs lost weight on it. After feeding Wainwrights puppy, I worried that perhaps Heidi should have gone onto adult sooner to avoid joint problems.

She was never keen to eat it and I will never know if she was being fussy or genuinely didnt like it. I put her onto Skinners at 10 months and we havent looked back. Ideally I would like less cereal and more meat but she wont eat potato, that eliminates quite a few and my budget puts paid to the rest:scared:

As you say, you will never know. Her siblings could have problems in the future (I hope not) . I think it's a case of damned if you do and damned if you dont with lots of these things. I have now drawn a line under the feed situation (hopefully):thumbup:


----------

